# Need Help with 240sx



## 414webb (Mar 4, 2008)

about to buy a 240 but it was previously a manual it has a blown motor but i woudl swap it out for a new one and was wondering since i woudl obviously replace the tranny how hard is it to convert fomr auto to manual i know on hondas its easy as fuck hwo ahrd is it on nissans specificaly 240's


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

look on heavythrottle.com.


----------

